# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا > گفتگو: بازدهي انجمن جاوا

## omidbizdotcom

سلام 
من تازه در تالار برنامه نويس ثبت نام کردم اما براي مدت ها بود که اسم اين تالار رو مي شنيدم و مي دونم که سايت معروفيه و خيلي ها اعم از افراد حرفه اي و مبتدي در اون عضو هستند 

يکي از دلايلي که بعد از اين همه مدت عضو اين تالار شدم اين بود که فکر مي کردم مي تونه خيلي در زمينه ي کاريم ( جاوا ) به من کمک کنه اما بعد از مدتي متوجه شدم که نه تنها هيچ کمکي به من نمي کنه بلکه تا حد زيادي هم وقتم رو تلف مي کنه 

مي خواستم بدونم به نظر شما علتش چيه و چگونه مي توان اين مشکل را حل کرد ؟

به نظر من علت اصلي عدم وجود قوانينيه که صريحا به کاربران توضيح نمي ده که ا*ين تالار چه چيزي هست  و چه چيزي نيست* خيلي خوبه که حداقل در انجمن جاوا يک استيکي تاپيک داشته باشيم تا هر کس قبل از پست دادن اونو بخونه 

کاربران هر طوريکه بخواهند هر سوالي که باشه مطرح مي کنند ( يکي دنبال انجام پروژه دانشجويي يکي ....) و خيلي جالب تر اينکه مديران تالار هر پستي بخواهند حذف يا جابجا ميکنند

----------


## m44miri

من بعنوان یک عضو کوچیک از این انجمن و بخش جاوا می خوام بگم که اخبار زبان جاوا و تکنولوژیهای مرتبط با اون اصلا در بخش جاوا منعکس نمیشه.
کلا بخش جاوا داره رو پاشنه و سواد چند نفر خواص میگرده البته این بخاطر اینه که سواد عمومی این زبان در ایران کمه... بخش مباحث عمومی کلا یک لایه فیلترینگ داره و بعد از بررسی اگه صلاح بود گذاشته میشه روی بخش. نمونش انجمن JavaONE یکی از انجمنها و کنفرانسهای معتبر در جاواست... اما حتی یک خبر هم ازش در این انجمن دیده نمیشه.یادمه یک بار در بخش مباحث عمومی مطرحش کردم و دوستان لطف کردند و قفلش کردند البته نقاط قوتی هم انجمن داره... شاید بشه گفت تنها انجمنیه که در ایران داریم در بخش جاوا که خوب فعالیت میکنه. مطلب دیگه هم اینکه دوستانی که سطح دانش خوبی در مورد جاوا و تکنولوژیهای اون دارند لطفا سعی کنند مقاله بنویسند و آموزش مباحث مختلف را روی سایت بزارند.این خیلی میتونه کمک کنه..اینکه فقط سوال بپرسیم و دوستان لطف میکنند و جواب میدند  کافی نیست..خیلی از دوستان موقعی که سوال پرسیده میشه میگند که برو کتاب بخون(این قابل قبوله ) اما خود من بیشتر سعی میکنم که از پرزنتیشنهای خود سان و اراکل استفاده کنم که لپ کلام را در چند صفحه میگند..چون واقعا مردم ایران از فقر زبان انگلیسی در رنجند...شاید خیلی از مشکلات ما هم از همینجا ناشی میشه

----------


## javaphantom

> سلام 
> من تازه در تالار برنامه نويس ثبت نام کردم اما براي مدت ها بود که اسم اين تالار رو مي شنيدم و مي دونم که سايت معروفيه و خيلي ها اعم از افراد حرفه اي و مبتدي در اون عضو هستند 
> 
> يکي از دلايلي که بعد از اين همه مدت عضو اين تالار شدم اين بود که فکر مي کردم مي تونه خيلي در زمينه ي کاريم ( جاوا ) به من کمک کنه اما بعد از مدتي متوجه شدم که نه تنها هيچ کمکي به من نمي کنه بلکه تا حد زيادي هم وقتم رو تلف مي کنه 
> 
> مي خواستم بدونم به نظر شما علتش چيه و چگونه مي توان اين مشکل را حل کرد ؟
> 
> به نظر من علت اصلي عدم وجود قوانينيه که صريحا به کاربران توضيح نمي ده که ا*ين تالار چه چيزي هست  و چه چيزي نيست* خيلي خوبه که حداقل در انجمن جاوا يک استيکي تاپيک داشته باشيم تا هر کس قبل از پست دادن اونو بخونه 
> 
> کاربران هر طوريکه بخواهند هر سوالي که باشه مطرح مي کنند ( يکي دنبال انجام پروژه دانشجويي يکي ....) و خيلي جالب تر اينکه مديران تالار هر پستي بخواهند حذف يا جابجا ميکنند



از اینکه بخش بازدهی نداره شکی نیست. اما این بازدهی از کجا می آید؟ از مریخ یا اینکه باید بایستیم تا یک نفر بیاد و این بخش رو نجات بده.
دوست عزیز این واقعیتی هست که تمام افراد اینجا باهم کل این بخش رو ساختن یعنی من یعنی شما یعنی اگر ضعیفه یعنی من و شما ضعیف هستیم.




> يکي از دلايلي که بعد از اين همه مدت عضو اين تالار شدم اين بود که فکر مي کردم مي تونه خيلي در زمينه ي کاريم ( جاوا ) به من کمک کنه اما بعد از مدتي متوجه شدم که نه تنها هيچ کمکي به من نمي کنه بلکه تا حد زيادي هم وقتم رو تلف مي کنه


اگر انقدر نسبت به افراد این فروم قوی هستی کمک کن. کمک کردن تلف کردن وقت نیست. اگر نیازی به کمک داری مطرح کن. من شخصا بتونم کمک کنم می کنم.




> مي خواستم بدونم به نظر شما علتش چيه و چگونه مي توان اين مشکل را حل کرد ؟


علتش سادست : رانندگی، فوتبال، محصولات نرم افزاری و هر چی که فکر می کنی رو نگاه کن خیلی سادست که متوجه می شی که اگر غیر این بود تعجب آور بود. توی این مسیر یا باید  عاشقانه وقت بزاری و غر نزنی یا اینکه مثل بقیه خیلی های دیگه راه حل آسون یعنی جدایی و خدافظی رو پیشه کنی. شما اینجا اون چیزی که دلخواهت و فکر می کنی رضایت بخش خواهد بود رو شروع کن من اولین نفری خواهم بود که حمایت کنمت




> کاربران هر طوريکه بخواهند هر سوالي که باشه مطرح مي کنند ( يکي دنبال انجام پروژه دانشجويي يکي ....)


آدم تا وقتی دانشجو باید کد بزنه و به استاد جواب پس بده بعد که فارغ التحصیل شد  یا bug درست می کنه یا مدیریت.




> خيلي جالب تر اينکه مديران تالار هر پستي بخواهند حذف يا جابجا ميکنند


مدیرن دیگه D:

سر حرفم هستم شما شروع کن من حمایت می کنم

----------


## L u k e

من پایم هم یه چیزی یاد می گیریم هم یه چیزی یاد می دیم

----------


## m44miri

> خيلي جالب تر اينکه مديران تالار هر پستي بخواهند حذف يا جابجا ميکنند 			 		
> 
> 
>  مدیرن دیگه D:


آخ که این صداقتت منو کشته...

----------


## java.source.ir

باعرض سلام
در بعضی از مواقع مشاهده می شود که دوستان سوالاتی می پرسند که یا به بخش مربوطه تعلق ندارد و یا اینکه سوال پرسیده شده در جای دیگری عینا قبلا پرسیده شده است.
همچنین در بعضی از مواقع دوستان سوالاتی از قبیل اینکه مثلا این کد رو من از اینترنت پیدا کردم لطفا یکی این رو اجرا کنه و به من بگه چیکار می کنه.
بعضی مواقع هم هست که کسی که در مقام جواب دادن به یک سوال بر میاد، تا شخص سائل رو حسابی تحقیر نکنه جواب نمیده.

باتشکر
امیدوارم مدیران محترم به این مشکلات توجه کافی و وافری نمایند.

----------


## omidbizdotcom

سلام 
خوشحالم از اينکه فيدبک هاي خوبي گرفتم به اميد روزي که انجمني قوي تر و بهتر از هميشه براي جاوا در ايران هم مثل بقيه کشورها بسازيم

----------


## L u k e

من وقتی تو جاوا می خوام چیزی یاد بگیرم وقتی سرچ می کنم با کلی مطالب انگلیسی مواجه می شم و فارسی هم که ...
و اینکه اینگلیسی نمی فهمم خیلی عزاب آور شده برام از وقتی اومدم سمت جاوا

----------


## phoenix87

مشکلی که هست اینه که منابع فارسی برای جاوا نیست برای همین همه می خوان جواب سوالاشون اینجا پیدا کنند.به نظر من هرکسی می خواد برنامه نویس باشه به هر زبانی باید زبانش خوب باشه و گرنه اگه تکنولوژی جدیدی بیاد یا باید پول هنگفتی بده بره کلاس یا باید صبر کنه چند سال دیگه کتابی ترجمه شه.

بهترین کار اینه اول از همه کتبا هی مورد نظر رو پیدا کنند بعد یه دفترچه بزارند دم دستشون هر کلمه که متوجه نشدند یادداشت کنند .اینجوری میشه یه دفترچه که حدود 200 تا 500 لغت داره اون وقت همین کلمات دوباره تکرار میشه واینجوری مشکل خوندن منابع خارجی برطرف میشه 

بعد اگه موضوعی رو متوجه نشدیم به اینجا میام تو جواب رو مشورت کنیم.

دوستانی هم که قصد اموزش دارند بهتره اونو pdf کنند بزارند اینجا بعد هر کی مشکلی داشت بپرسه نه اینکه یه خط آموزش بده بعد همه سوال کنند بعد آخرش معلوم نیست چی میشه

----------


## mabbaszadegan

سلام دوستان
منم تازه وارد دنیای جاوا شدم ، خواستم بگم که منم پایم اینجا رو رونق بدیم ، البته فعلن من تو سوال کردن میتونم کمک کنم ، شما تو جوابیدن lol

----------


## m44miri

> دوستانی هم که قصد اموزش دارند بهتره اونو pdf کنند بزارند اینجا بعد هر کی مشکلی داشت بپرسه نه اینکه یه خط آموزش بده بعد همه سوال کنند بعد آخرش معلوم نیست چی میشه


واقعا حرف دل منو زدی...یک دفعه در انجمن در مورد thread سوال کردم.یکی از دوستان ۲ خط جواب داد و ۵ تا متلک انداخت. باز که سوال کردم و خواستم نمونه کد بزاره دوباره با کلی اشوه و ناز اومد و ۵ تا متلک دیگه انداخت و چندتا خط درهمو برهم و ناقص گذاشت که فقط خودش سر درآورد. آخرشم من خودم رفتم توی کتابای مختلف و بعد از چند ماه یک چیزایی فهمیدم که اصلا thread چطوری ساخته میشه در جاوا..

----------


## java.source.ir

مشکل دیگری وجود دارد و آن این است که دوستان محترم اگر جواب سوالی را نمی دانید و یا اینکه فقط قصدتان اذیت کردن شخص سوال کننده است لطفا جواب ندهید. اگر حرف نزنید بهتر است از اینکه بخواهید جواب بی ربط بدهید. متاسفانه این مشکل به کرات دیده شده است و هیچ گونه رسیدگی به آن نمی شود. مدیران تالار نیز بهتر است در این گونه موارد توجه کافی و وافر نمایند و جواب های بی ربط را حذف نمایند.

مدیران محترم لطفا به موارد اشاره شده رسیدگی کنید. با تشکر

----------


## ahrnazemi

> من وقتی تو جاوا می خوام چیزی یاد بگیرم وقتی سرچ می کنم با کلی مطالب انگلیسی مواجه می شم و فارسی هم که ...
> و اینکه اینگلیسی نمی فهمم خیلی عزاب
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				عذاب _فارسی هم که درست بلد نیستی_
> 			
> 		
> ...


اگه انگلیسی بلد نباشی نه تنها تو جاوا بلکه تو کامپیوتر هم دووم _دوام_ نمیاری هر روز داره تکنو لوژی های جدید جاوا می یاد کتاب که هیچی تو اینترنت هم دنبال جاوا _فارسی _ بگردی یک سری مطلب پیدا میکنی که همه کپی کردن تو سایت یا وبلاگ خودشون! ده صفحه گوگل پیدا میشه ولی در نهایت همه را جمع کنی یه برگه میشه اون هم چرت وپرت!

----------


## javaphantom

> بعضی مواقع هم هست که کسی که در مقام جواب دادن به یک سوال بر میاد، تا شخص سائل رو حسابی تحقیر نکنه جواب نمیده.


بعضی مواقع هم هست که کسی که سوال می کنه با سوال کردنش باعث تحقیر و کوچیکیه و پایین آوردن سطح تالار می شه یا اینکه بصورت طلبکارانه با کلماتی مثل زود یا خیلی فوری یا اینکه برعکس با خواهش و تمنا و همراه با گریه سوالات خودشو مطرح میکنه. 

کاری که عوض داره گله نداره.

----------


## javaphantom

> مشکل دیگری وجود دارد و آن این است که دوستان محترم اگر جواب سوالی را نمی دانید و یا اینکه فقط قصدتان اذیت کردن شخص سوال کننده است لطفا جواب ندهید. اگر حرف نزنید بهتر است از اینکه بخواهید جواب بی ربط بدهید. متاسفانه این مشکل به کرات دیده شده است و هیچ گونه رسیدگی به آن نمی شود. مدیران تالار نیز بهتر است در این گونه موارد توجه کافی و وافر نمایند و جواب های بی ربط را حذف نمایند.
> 
> مدیران محترم لطفا به موارد اشاره شده رسیدگی کنید. با تشکر


من نمی دونم شما مثل اینکه می خواهید ۱ شبه ره ۱۰۰ ساله توی این سایت برید. قبل شما هم کسانی که درس اخلاق می دادند زیاد اومدن و رفتن کلی نامه نوشتن به مدیران و بقولی تشکر و خیلی داستانهای دیگه.
 سوال بی ربط جوابشم بی ربطه. قضاوت با ربط و بی ربظ بودنش هم به عهده شما یا شخص خواصی نیست. اگر می تونی سوالی که جوابش بی ربطه، ربط دارش کنی هنر هست. نه با اخلاق حسنه بخواهی داستان رو طوری دیگه نشون بدی.

----------


## javaphantom

این تالار جاوا هست نه فریم ورک seam یا spring یا hibernate یا هر چیزه دیگه. سطح جاوا پایین هست چون سطح همه چیز پایین هست. از اون دبستان گرفته تا این دانشگاه. کسانی که فکر می کنند که سطح جاوا پایین هست آیا بر این باور هستند که مثلا در قسمت  C#‎ خیلی قویه؟ یا فروم دیگه ای؟ خانه از پایبست خراب است.

----------


## m44miri

*javaphantom  عزیز
حرفای شما تا خدودی درسته اما بهتر نیست که بهمراه سطح دانش سطح صبر و تحملمون هم بیشتر بشه؟!!!
سطح هیچ کسی با یک یا چند سوال پایین نمیاد.. 
*

----------


## javaphantom

> *javaphantom  عزیز
> سطح هیچ کسی با یک یا چند سوال پایین نمیاد.. 
> *


من غلط کرده باشم اگر گفته باشم یا منظورم این بوده که با سوال کردن سطح آدمها می یاد پایین.

من اگر گفتم بعضی از سوالها سطح پایین یا تکرار هست منظورم این نبوده که بگم  سطح سوال کننده پایین هست.

در جواب اینکه بعضی ها جواب نمی دن یا اگرم جواب می دن با غذاب دادن یا اینکه چرت و پرت من خواستم بگم که بابا جون اگر این اتفاق می افته داستان دو طرفه هست. آره شاید بهترین حالتش این باشه که جواب ندی. ولی من اعتقادم بر اینکه شاید با این عمل خود سوال کنند بیشتر بفهمه که داستان چی بوده وسعی بیشتری کنی و خودش رو سوالش بشینه فکر کنه همین.

اما بازم می گم که سطح ایران پایینه و این ایران رو کسانی جز خود من و شما نیستم که داره توش زندگی می کنه. مشکل از ماست که بر ماست .

این قسمت از تالار هم معجزه نمی شه مگر اینکه کسانی که عضو می شن یا عضو هستند معجزه کنند

----------


## m44miri

> من غلط کرده باشم اگر گفته باشم یا منظورم این بوده که با سوال کردن سطح آدمها می یاد پایین.
> 
> من اگر گفتم بعضی از سوالها سطح پایین یا تکرار هست منظورم این نبوده که بگم  سطح سوال کننده پایین هست.
> 
> در جواب اینکه بعضی ها جواب نمی دن یا اگرم جواب می دن با غذاب دادن یا اینکه چرت و پرت من خواستم بگم که بابا جون اگر این اتفاق می افته داستان دو طرفه هست. آره شاید بهترین حالتش این باشه که جواب ندی. ولی من اعتقادم بر اینکه شاید با این عمل خود سوال کنند بیشتر بفهمه که داستان چی بوده وسعی بیشتری کنی و خودش رو سوالش بشینه فکر کنه همین.
> 
> اما بازم می گم که سطح ایران پایینه و این ایران رو کسانی جز خود من و شما نیستم که داره توش زندگی می کنه. مشکل از ماست که بر ماست .
> 
> این قسمت از تالار هم معجزه نمی شه مگر اینکه کسانی که عضو می شن یا عضو هستند معجزه کنند


حرفای شما دربست مورد قبول..اگر مردم کشور ما از نظر زبان ضعیف هستند همه به نوعی مقصر هستیم... نمی خوام بحثو سیاسی کنم اما بخش عمده این تقصیر متوجه حکومته .کشوری که خودش میتونه  یکی از بزرگترین جذب کننده های توریسم باشه و از این طریق به خودی خود میتونه سطح زبان مردم ارتقا پیدا کنه.اگه نگاهی به شبکه الجزیره انگلیسی بندازید میبینید که توی کشورهای لیبی مصر تونس و خیلی از کشورای دیگه یک پیرمرد یا یک بچه هم براحتی میتونن انگلیسی را صحبت کنن و این دلیلش ورود توریسم به این کشورهاست (البته ایجاد بستر و امکانات و فرهنگ لازم) متاسفانه کشور ما کشوری نفت خیزه که همین شده بلای جون ما... من خودم توی 2 سال گذشته تونستم زبانم را متحول کنم و خیلی وقتا  با سرچ کردن به مطلب مورد نظرم میرسم.الان در قفسه کتابخونم چندین کتاب زبان اصلی وجود داره و این نشانه پیشرفته. البته هنوز خیلی مشکل دارم اما تلاشم ادامه داره.. همین زبان باعث شده که در جاوا هم پیشرفتای زیادی کنم... نمونش همین javafx script  که واقعا خودم یاد گرفتمش اونم از روی  منابع زبان انگلیسی بوده...

----------


## mazdadoost

خوب با تشکر از دوستان .
به نظرتون در کل چطور میشه به بازدهی مطلوبی رسید.
(هر چه دل تنگت می خواهد بگو) :خجالت:

----------


## m44miri

من صاحب نظر نیستم اما بعنوان یک عضو کوچیک نظرم اینه که اخبار مربوط به تکنولوژیهای جاوا در بخش خاصی گنجانده بشه... این خیلی میتونه ایجاد انگیزه و هیجان کنه.
اخبار کنفرانس javaone را لطفا منعکس کنید...همینطور فیلمهای این کنفرانس خیلی خوب و هیجان انگیزه...(بازم گیر دادم به این javaone  :قهقهه:   )
مشکل دیگه ای که در کشور ما وجود داره اینه که نمی خوایم تولید علم کنیم..همین بحث تولید مقالات یا ترجمه مقالات معتبر ...این خیلی میتونه زمینه ساز باشه برای بالا بردن سطح علمی(مثلا با خوندن یک مقاله چند صفحه ای براحتی میشه لپ مطلب را گرفت )
دوستان دیگه هم مسلما نظرات خوبی دارند که منتظر میمونم تا نظرشون را ببینم

----------


## mazdadoost

خوب من فکر کردم در این رابطه.
گفتم شاید بد نباشه دوستان علاقه مند هر چند وقنی روی نت با هم دیگه در باره یک موضوع جدید به بحث و گفتگو ب\‍ردازند!

----------


## mazdadoost

جالبه !همه میخوان فعالیت بیشتری داشته باشه بخش جاوا 
اما کسی به ‍یشنهاد گفتگوی بر خط جواب مثبت نمیده!
به نظر من کنفرانس بر خط خیلی میتونه مفید باشه.

----------


## java.source.ir

> جالبه !همه میخوان فعالیت بیشتری داشته باشه بخش جاوا 
> اما کسی به ‍یشنهاد گفتگوی بر خط جواب مثبت نمیده!
> به نظر من کنفرانس بر خط خیلی میتونه مفید باشه.


دوست عزیز کار خوبیه که هر از چند گاهی درباره یکی از تکنولوژیها و یا  امکانات جاوا بحث بشه و در نهایت هم یک Tutorial از این مباحث به صورت  مستند فارسی تدوین بشه، تا همه بتوانند با اقیانوس شگفت انگیز جاوا  آشناشند.
با تشکر

----------


## mazdadoost

خیلی هم خوبه.فقط قبلش باید هماهنگی بشه و حداقل ۵ نفر در گفتگو باشند.

----------


## L u k e

لطفا او دسته از دوستانی که حاضرن همکاری کنند به آقای mazdadoost  پی ام بزنند 
تا تکلیف روشن بشه

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
من خودم سال های 86-87 فعالیت زیادی در این انجمن داشتم ولی به مرور زمان فعالیتم کم شد تا حدی که به صفر رسید ، از دیدگاه خودم چند تا دلیل دارم که میارم امیدوارم به کسی برنخوره اینا فقط نظر شخصی بنده است:


برای زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا (و مشتقاتش) انقدر مقاله ، مطلب ، تالار و خودآموز انگلیسی خوب وجود داره که اصلا نیاز به یه مرجع فارسی وجود نداره (یا به نظر من دوباره کاریه) ، من خودم زبانم خیلی ضعیفه ولی ترجیح دادم تا زبانمو قوی کنم تا اینکه دوباره کاری کنم.تعداد توسعه دهندگان حرفه ای جاوا در ایران (فارسی زبان) فوق العاده کم است بنابراین فروم ها و سایت های فارسی به سختی پا می گیرن.بنده برای حرفه ای شدن ترجیح می دم در community های انگلیسی زبان فعالیت کنم ، که هم اعضای بیشتری داره و هم اینکه واقعا اعضای سخاوتمندی (از نظر علمی) داره.بدلیل کم بودن توسعه دهندگان حرفه ای جاوا در ایران ، همون آدمهای کم ولی حرفه ای اکثرا بصورت همزمان برروی 2 یا 3 پروژه فعالیت می کنند و با توجه فعالیت هایی که در community های انگلیسی زبان نیز دارند دیگر وقتی برای فعالیت در community های فارسی زبان ندارند.
شاد باشید.

----------


## sina_oonline

به نظر من باید قبل هرچیزی یه بانک اطلاعاتی وجود داشته باشه که چند تا متخصص جاوا حداقل فعال تو گروه داریم..هر کدوم تو چه حدی از توانایی هستند هو تو چه زمینه های تخصص دارند..تا آدم ندونه تو جیبش چقدر پول داره خرید رفتن اصلا معنی نمیده...
در جواب اون دوستمون که گفتن اکثر افراد مشتاق تو فروم های خارجی فعالیت می کنم قبول دارم..بلی برای شما و سایر بچه ها نیاز هاتون این جوری رفع میشه ولی اگه بخوایم این دانسش فراگیر بشه تقریبا بدون گسترش اون تو زبان فارسی امکان پذیر نیستش...

----------


## a_r0711

نظر من اینه که یک وبسایت جامع و کامل برای آموزش جاوا با تکنولوژی جاوا راه بندازیم

----------


## spiderman200700

> دوست عزیز کار خوبیه که هر از چند گاهی درباره یکی از تکنولوژیها و یا  امکانات جاوا بحث بشه و در نهایت هم یک Tutorial از این مباحث به صورت  مستند فارسی تدوین بشه، تا همه بتوانند با اقیانوس شگفت انگیز جاوا  آشناشند.
> با تشکر


من هم موافقم و -در حد توانم-آماده ي همكاري.

----------


## spiderman200700

به نظرم تعريف پرو‍ژه اوپن سورس در يك تايپك و انجام گروهي اون و قرار دادن پروژه هاي تكميل شده در تايپك در يك بازه ي زماني هم ميتونه فوق العاده مفيد باشه.
و  پروژه هاي كوچيك و آماتور هم تعريف بشه تا افراد مبتدي هم بتونن فعاليت كنن.

----------


## سوداگر

من گزینه ی 2 رو انتخاب کردم یعنی پايين بودن سطح دانش جاوا
دانش هم قرار نیست که همینطوری نصیب آدم بشه. اول باید یه پیش زمینه ای باشه. من عامل اصلی پایین بودن سواد جاوایی رو دانشگاه میدونم. چون می بینم توی دوره کاردانی، برای درس نرم افزار عملی VB.Net بهمون یاد دادن، برای درس سیستمهای تجاری، C#‎.Net و برای مباحث ویژه 2 هم دوباره سی شارپ خوندیم و در آخر هم به بحث ADO.Net و Threading و برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه .... نرسیدیم. از این بابت که جاوا نخوندیم خیلی  :خیلی عصبانی:  هستم.

----------

